# High Mileage Frontier



## ehill863 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm looking at a standard transmission 2006 Frontier with 240k miles on it. I only need the truck for about 3 years, so the high mileage and not-exactly-new model year are fine. I was just wondering if there is anything specific to look out for with these guys. This will be my "first car" (have been driving my parents' secondhand Jeep, which has close to 400k miles on it, so high mileage trucks do not scare me so long as they've been well cared for). 

The seller is an older gentleman, seems kind, asking $4500 for it, which in my searches seems very fair. Any thoughts on that? 

And tips or tricks for a first time Nissan owner?


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

EHill,

Check the Engine Oil DipStick for sign's of overheating. Severe overheating would leave discoloring on the DipStick. If the DipStick has Black Thick Oil on it, would indicate that the Oil hasn't been changed in a long time. When the Old Thick Oil is changed out,, it'll probably start useing oil.

Check the Clutch for any slipping symptom's & make sure the Transmission Shift's good in all the Gear's, includeing Reverse. Check all gear's that the Truck move's smoothly without any jerky symptom's.

There are lot's of thing's to check out on a high mileage Frontier; Brake Pad's, Front Wheel Bearing's, Rear Differential, Rear Axle Leak's. Excess Slack in Steering Wheel (Some Slack can be adjusted out, but if too much slack,, and Steering Part's will have to be replaced).

Listen to the Engine, if it is running Quiet & Smooth or has a rattleing or whine, which might indicate timeing Chain maintenance needed. If the Engine is makeing a noticeable Ticking Noise or Engine Seem's to be Missing on one cylinder, etc.

Turn the heater on and see if you can smell a sweet antifreeze aroma, which would indicate heater core leak.

Best thing would be to let a Nissan Master Tech to check it out, especially since it is over 200K mile's. I've read where several have reported over 300K mile's, but those are the one's that have taken good care of their Truck.

Best to have it checked out by a Good Nissan Mechanic. They may not catch everything, but A Good Nissan Mechanic should be able to advise on the Major Component's. Better to play it safe than be sorry afterward's. My Humble Opinion.

Go to KBB.com, and put in the information on the Truck,, and they will show, what the Vehicle's Resale Value should be.

HTH & Good Luck


----------



## ehill863 (Feb 2, 2016)

BRubble said:


> EHill,
> 
> Check the Engine Oil DipStick for sign's of overheating. Severe overheating would leave discoloring on the DipStick. If the DipStick has Black Thick Oil on it, would indicate that the Oil hasn't been changed in a long time. When the Old Thick Oil is changed out,, it'll probably start useing oil.
> 
> ...


BRubble,

Thanks. So much good info. I'll get a good Nissan tech to look at it.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

ehill863 said:


> BRubble,
> 
> Thanks. So much good info. I'll get a good Nissan tech to look at it.


Sounds Good.

I just remembered about the Nissan Free 14 Point Inspection that is offered @ Nissan DealerShips.

Express Multi-point Inspection | Nissan USA

That seem's like a good place to start at. I would call them ahead of time if possible, so they'll be able to advise the best time.

I would also tell them that you would like one of their best Mechanic's to look the Truck over, which might mean the best time,, is when they First Open the Shop up for the day,(Just guessing). It's alway's good to communicate beforehand, in case they might be short handed, Training Conference, etc, so that hopefully thing's will go smooth.

Good Luck,


----------

